# Behringer DSP 1124 master volume



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

I am driving subwoofers with the BFD and the auto calibration on my Pioneer says they are too loud. I don't have much control on the speaker side of the BFD to adjust the volume, and I vaguely remember reading that there is the ability in the BFD to control the over all gain.

I searched a bit and couldn't find the answer. Does anyone know how to adjust the total output level on the BFD?

Paul


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The BFD has no master gain control. The subwoofer level is determined by the receiver, just as if there were no BFD in the signal chain.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm not aware of a output level control for the BFD nor can I find one


----------



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

Well that is a shame. I thought I had read or heard about it. The problem is;

Configuration - Pioneer VSX94-TXH sub out -> "Y" cable -> Rocketfish transceiver -> Rocketfish transceiver -> BFD -> Channel A -> "Y" cable -> Emotive XPA-2-> two 10" subs, Channel B - Rytmik Audio DS15.

Problem - When tuning the sub/room, it appears that I need to turn the gain all the way up on the DS15 amp to match the Emotiva/10s. When I do this using REW, with a couple of BFD filters I get a nice flat curve down to about 18hz response. When I hook it all up to the Pioneer, and run MCCAC it won't complete and tells me that my sub volume is too high.

What I really need is to turn down the gain on the BFD on both channels evenly so that my Pioneer is happy. Alternatively somehow reduce the level into the Emotiva, but I am not aware of any way to do this except in the BFD.

Would it make sense to create a wide band -6 or -12 db filter on the BFD channel that drives the Emotiva? If so, I would think I would need to do that from as near 0hz as possible to at least 800hz. What would you all recommend? What would the parameters look like?

BTW my tuning methodology for the subs was to tune the Emotiva/10's first with one channel of the BFD, then tune the DS15 with the other channel, then with both turned on continue to increase the gain on the DS15 until the graph below 35hz matched that above 35 hz. The point at which everything lined up was at or near the max gain on the DS15.

Paul


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If you need the BFD to act as a level control, then use the widest filter you can and set the frequency in the middle of the sub’s range. Alternately, why not just tell the Pioneer that you don’t have a sub? Then it can’t tell you the level is too high. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

My mains will only do 55hz-20khz +/- 2db. They are down 10 db @ 30hz. So a sub is useful.

I have tested the 10"s up to 200hz and they are putting out a strong signal. The sub out is crossed over at 80hz.

I'm thinking 40hz, 6 octaves, -10 db on the Emotiva channel, and drop the gain on the DS15 amp to match.

Comments?

Paul


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Try it and see. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------

